# Precision Overnight US ETF portfolio signal



## precitra (14 March 2018)

H i everyone

   I am going to post my Strategy Description here


   Precision Overnight us etf portfolio is market following fully mechanical system.

    It uses proprietary models to generate Precision trade signal. this signal not

    only can be used for etf but  it can also  be used for link future and option and

    cfd.

    it covers gold, oil, gas, china stock index, us tech index. vxx

    Signal is very  accurate and consistent and very often.
    It works on bull, bear and choppy market.


    It trades liquid US ETFs . ( dust,nugt, jdst,jnug, uwt ,dwt,yinn,yang,dgaz,tecl,vxx)

    It uses  long and Inverse ETF

    Portfolio opens up with  1 to 4 etf positions .

    Depend on signal it uses various allocations from 10%-30% for each etf .

    No short selling .  no sell uncovered (naked) options.

    No Average Down ; no Average Up ;

    Strategy operates on  limit and market orders ;

    Each etf Open order (if generated ) are sent to out at difference time

    Between  of 9 : 30-16 : 30 ET.

    Open orders are valid until the end of after hours trading session .

    Some of these open positions will be closed at same day .

    All  other open positions will be closed by the end of next day .

    Depend on market  condition, it will increase or decrease capital for each trade.


    Most of these open order will be sent out  around and after market close, as long
    As filled price is  not 1% more  than order price is fine.

    Otherwise open order will be discard.

   here is my system signal record for this month  please open attachment below


----------



## precitra (14 March 2018)

Hi I just got a email from asf. I am not here to prompt product. 

I have spent very long time to built and perfect my own trading system. because i always believe there is a holy grail system .  no one believe this can be done. so i post it here just to let every one to have look. it is free. please let me know what do you think? am i crazy or this can be done. i know someone here is very smart here. i want to know how they think about this thing. if they likeit  i will post signal here. and have a discussion here. otherwise I will delete.


----------



## Joules MM1 (14 March 2018)

posting a verifiable equity curve here, post updates of that too, you'll get some followers


----------



## precitra (14 March 2018)

Hi  sorry i do not have equity curve chart here. this is just buy and sell signal record i use that us site as third party record.  you have to compare buy and sell signal to  etf chart . then you can see what happen next morning.  today there is not good signal.


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 March 2018)

You claim extreme predictive capability. Are you a Nostradamus reincarnate?


----------



## precitra (15 March 2018)

Hi


----------



## precitra (16 March 2018)

uwt  open 25.71 (+1.9%)  high 26(+3%) get out 25.72   p/l(+1.9%) 

get in 1 contract

E-mini WTI Crude Oil QMJ8 at 61.025 STP 60.500 yesterday get out today 61.400  p/l (+187.50}


----------

